# Broke the ice



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

I finally got my first bighead of the season. Not a monster, but a decent start. It was a good night, with several decent fish taken. My buddy will be shaking his fist at one of em for a long time! :crybaby: 
I'm not too photogenic in the middle of the night. :shake:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice bighead! I'd love to shoot one of those. At the current rate of migration, we should have them in Minnesota in no time! uke:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

That is an ulgy fish, keep shooting um'!


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Only got one last night,...put up a pretty good fight tho'! :lol:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Are those the ugly mothers that jump like no other? Even if they dont jump they are ugly enough to scare my butt out of the water, shoot them all!


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

The bigheads aren't the jumpers. The silver carp are the jumpers. Similar looking tho',....and they're plenty ugly too! :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Are those the ugly mothers that jump like no other? Even if they dont jump they are ugly enough to scare my butt out of the water, shoot them all!


I thought he was kinda cute! :lol:

My girlfriend said that ^ when she saw a buffalo fish my friend shot. Now I know why she's attracted to me, lol.


----------

